# How many briquettes for 250*.......for 350* ??



## cmayna (Dec 31, 2017)

Is there a general rule of thumb regarding how many lit and unlit charcoal briquettes to use for a desired 250* run?    How about a 350*ish run?  This is using a Weber 22 grill.  Maybe there's a link to a general rule of thumb?  I realize there are a ton of variables, such as ambient temp, etc.   Just trying to learn what most have found as being a typical quantity.  Of course I adjust the upper and lower vents to help achieve the desired temp.

Though I have yet to have a major issue trying to get up or down to desired temp, I do not count how many coals I should put in the grill.  It's been simply just good luck on my part.  Someday, I will struggle and want to minimize that time.
So for 250*, you typically put in X quantity of charcoals and adjust vents.
For 350*, blah, blah, blah.

Any and all words of briquette wisdom is appreciated.


----------



## Mauritius (Dec 31, 2017)

I usually do 8-10 lit to start any run that'll be indirect heat at smoking temps (200-250). Then I add unlit coals depending on how long I want heat for. If I'm going 4+ hours I'll start with a full chimney and add more as needed. I use a Slow N' Sear in my kettle for indirect, it works really well and takes a lot of guess work of measuring coals out of the picture, I just fill it up. If I'm doing hotter temps, like 300+ I'll double the number of lit coals and leave the vents wide open until I get close to my target temp. I've found that dialing in the lower vent to manage heat is more effective than being precise on the number of lit/unlit coals. I almost always leave the top vent wide open.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 31, 2017)

My advice would be count before each cook and keep a log.I just eyeball it from years of experience as to how much charcoal I want per cook.
Love the do all Weber kettle!


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 31, 2017)

About all the cooks I do on the Weber, anymore, is with a Vortex. A chimneyfull for wings, legs or thighs with the small end up or a ring around it minion method big end up for smoking. I’ve never counted briquettes, just eyeballed and crossed my fingers.
Watching...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 31, 2017)

I do the same on my Weber kettle, eye ball it.  Indirect heat: a chimney full of lite coals in a pile on one side of the kettle.  Having an older Weber, mine does not have a temperature gauge on the lid. Thought about drilling a hole and putting one, but why, when I’ve been having great results.  
Will be watching this thread, curious...


----------



## cmayna (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks all for the advice.  I also use a Slow N Sear indirect kettle as well.  Today I did some chicken wings and with the kettle trough half full and dumping 1/2 chimney of hot coals on top, I was able to keep my temp at 250* with just a slight adjustment to the vents.  I think due to ambient temp variations, it will be impossible to nail down a consistent simple recipe of how many coals for what temp.  Too many variables. 

My kettle lid also does not have a temp gauge which is fine with me for I would not trust it anyways.  Love using my Maverick  ET-732 gauge.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

As said above there are too many variables, but even if you build too big a fire to start with, it can easily be brought under control by shutting down the bottom vents. And too small a fire can easily be raised up by adding a few hot coals.
I replaced the therm in my kettle with a Tel-Tru, and it's pretty darn accurate. Plus it's 3" so you can see it across the yard.
Al


----------

